# "There is no spoon"



## The Anarchist (Sep 8, 2008)

I figured out what that meant a long time ago.

I thought I would apply the meaning right now...just because. 

Think of it this way; "There is no gun." There is you, and your desire to survive. Now, given this, the weapons you "should be allowed to have" (we're just disregarding the obvious, that no person, or people, or institution has a moral 'right' to draw the line for you, period!) can only be viewed through the scope of relativity. Any weapon that is effective relative to the threat you are facing is acceptable to possess, regardless of anything that can be said, or thought of which opposes the notion. THIS is the correct notion.

Now, back to "there is only you". I believe this to be the real truth here. I do not expect my argument to convince anyone, however I hope that it can force them to be honest: Their argument is against me, against my person.

Oe example is that I can create "illegal weapons" if I want, and yet "I must be punished. I must be taught a lesson." So, how can these "laws" be anything other than another way to control me and nothing more than that?

As I have said, some people want this, but all I want is for them to come on out and say it. I cannot determine if someone is an enemy if they just say "I believe in reasonable restrictions", a lot of people say that. Those who can be convinced already are convinced. Those who cannot be will never be. Being a martial artist, I must know my enemies, and this is not an "argument", it is a tool to identify my enemies, and nothing more.

This is, however, an interesting discussion, wouldn't you say, reader?


----------



## BLACK LION (Sep 11, 2008)

"from my cold dead hands"

"support and defend the constitution against all enemies, foriegn and domestic"  

I have a moral right to posess any tool necessary to defend aqainst my enemies....   look at how isreael does things....   thier whole culture is prepared for armagedon all the way down to thier bare hands.... in fact I can go there right now and join thier military... after a year service I can become a citizen....   we uses to be like this... a nation of rifleman...   
now the only trigger people pull is on the remote control....


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 11, 2008)

Even notice Hitler banned guns before he took real power? Mao banned guns from the populance (except party members) before he got real power. Or for that matter Lennin and Stalin, they took took up all the effective weapons (read guns.)

In fact the list goes on. Pol Pot, Castro, Idi Amin, etc... It goes way back in history. The Shogun did the same thing to! Nothing new.

This is what dictators do to control the populance. It almost always ends with genocide.

Sure it sounds so nice an idea. No guns, no violence. No guns, no murders. No guns no robberies. But violence, robberies, and murders where here long before guns and will be here long after guns have been supplanted by lasers or 'phasors' or whatever.

And yes, dictators have always been here and there will be others.

Say, have any of you ever seen the show, "Cross of Iron"? While I can't print it here, read the poem at the end, writen by Berthold Brecht. 

Cause one day it will happen again.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_of_Iron

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 13, 2008)

'Gun Control' is really 'People Control'.  When someone says they are afraid of guns, it means they are afraid of their neighbor armed with a gun.  These are folks who fear their neighbor but TRUST a powerful bureaucatic government....they don't trust individuals but they TRUST powerful governmental entities.  I always found that bizarre.

Power corrupts.....I prefer POWER be spread throughout society, not concentrated in the hands of a few.  A GUN is a tool......it is a lever used to multiply force.  A gun is an instrument of power and the will.  

 Any society that decides it's citizens must be disarmed is a society that views it's citizens as peasants....as a group, a mob to be controlled as much as possible.  As children.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 13, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> When someone says they are afraid of guns, it means they are afraid of their neighbor armed with a gun.


 That or they're just stupid...


----------



## The Anarchist (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard this somewhere else, but even if you find it funny, take the idea seriously.

What if you made, or discovered a new technology that made you invulnerable to bullets, or any other practical force that the "pro-control" people could use?

See, this is where it gets really interesting. I'll leave it up to those only with the most vivid imagination. To those without one, well realism and idealism don't exactly cancel each other out. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 18, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> That or they're just stupid...


 What do you mean 'or'?


----------



## kaizasosei (Sep 18, 2008)

i find the saying of jesus to be very philosophical and really martial.

'you should have no power over me, lest it should be given to you from above.'  

so basically, if you think you can kill me and you wish to kill me with all your heart, then go for it! give it a shot!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 18, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> What do you mean 'or'?


heh...good point


----------

